
How my team moved from loud co-working and never looked back - primozcigler
https://medium.com/@primozcigler/rent-a-quiet-and-productive-working-space-at-the-proteusthemes-office-in-ljubljana-slovenia-4fb4e4975973#.ep4r7qhny
======
primozcigler
This is just a quick writeup how larger coworking with open space didn't work
for us. Ignore the 2nd part of the article as it is relevant only to locals.

